# My pigeons need a new home



## Ohmog (Mar 10, 2007)

I am living on the Sunshine Coast in Queensland, Australia. I recently became ill and can no longer care for my beloved pigeons. I've struggled and tried to maintain things, but in the end it's just not fair on them. 

They've been wormed, and treated for canker recently. The oldest pigeon is about 6 years of age, so they're still only teenagers. 

I don't want any money for them, so they're a give away. But I do want them to have a good home. If anyone is in the area, and they'd like to take on about 12 or so birds, then I would be really greatful.

I tried the local pigeon clubs, but their members recently had to take on someone else's birds, so they've really no room for mine. 

I do have a few other places to try. But if anyone is interested in giving them a loving home, please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to Pigeon Talk,

I'm so sorry to hear that you have to give up your beloved birds.

I'm going to bump this up, in hopes that one of our members there will respond.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ohmog, hello and I'm sorry you are having to give up your beloved pigeons.

If these pigeons are free, the Adoption Forum may be the best place to locate this thread.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maggie,

I have moved it to the appropriate forum.


----------



## Ohmog (Mar 10, 2007)

Sorry. I didn't mean to post it in the wrong section. Thanks for moving it, and bumping it up. I really appreciate that.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ohmog said:


> Sorry. I didn't mean to post it in the wrong section. Thanks for moving it, and bumping it up. I really appreciate that.


That's okay...no problem, I just pray you will find an equally qonderful home for them, as you have given them.


----------



## Ohmog (Mar 10, 2007)

Thank you. I hope so, too. But it's not looking real good. My last resort will be to put a notice on the local bulletin board down at the supermarket. I don't want to do that, as the chances of finding someone not so grand are much higher. At least around where I live anyway.

Friday I might try some of the other pigeon clubs further down the coast.


----------



## TGV2291 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Airlines Sometimes Do Things For Pr Reasons.*

If You Could Safely Transport Them To The Usa...

But Would Check And Make Sure It Could Be Done Safely.


----------



## Ohmog (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't think I have the funds to do that. I wish I could. But it'll have to be someone in the area. I really can't handle all the arrangements with the airlines etc... And what with bird flu, I'd imagine they made things even harder.

Thank you.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Bird flu threat is a major problem so most airlines refuse to ship them internationally. I just managed to get permission to ship eggs internationally


----------



## Ohmog (Mar 10, 2007)

Just wanted to let you all know that I found a home for my pigeons. I only hope that the man I gave them to will treat them well. Thank you all for your help and kind words! 

I did keep 6 of them, as 2 were not well to begin with and the other 4 were very attached to me. They probably would've spent the rest of their days plotting my demise if I'd given them away.

But 6 rather than 21 pigeons is much cheaper, and easier to care for. So I hope I can manage things. It's been almost a week, though, and so far so good. 

Thanks again.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, Ohmog, for your update. We wish you the best with the pigeons you kept. We also hope that the others did, indeed, go to a good home!

We always worry when we don't hear how things turn out, so, again, thanks for letting us breathe easier...

We are only a click away if you have any questions.

BEST OF EVERYTHING!!  

HUGS

Shi
& 
Mr. Squeaks


----------



## thebirdhi (Oct 8, 2006)

can you give more info like wat kind they are


----------

